# "41 Sneaky Ways To Eat More Vegetables (With Recipes!)"



## cave76 (Jun 18, 2014)

41 Sneaky Ways To Eat More Vegetables (With Recipes!)

Some of these are hits and some are misses but most of them sound delicious (except the broccoli hamburger)

Serving them in different ways is a good way to prevent Vegetable Ennui.


----------



## creative (Jun 18, 2014)

Great recipes!  Of course, there is always the simple one of roasted veg, e.g. slicing up courgettes, red peppers, plum tomatoes, red onions drizzled with oil and baking on a fairly high heat for about half an hour.  A bit like a deconstructed ratatouille!


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks likes some great recipes. Thanks for sharing!  I didn't use to eat vegetables at all... other than peas, corn and potatoes... seriously.  Now I roast brussels sprouts a few ways, eat zucchini several ways, add broccoli to dishes, add green beans to soup (don't yet eat them any other way), and a few other things that not all that long ago, I wouldn't eat. And now you've provided me with a few more options.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 19, 2014)

The grilled zucchini boats look good to me.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 19, 2014)

That cauliflower grilled cheese sandwich looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2014)

Another way of getting the goodness from vegetables is, of course, to juice them!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't have a problem with any of those vegis straight up. Lets see something for okra or callaloo.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 19, 2014)

creative said:


> Another way of getting the goodness from vegetables is, of course, to juice them!



I use my Vitamix. That way the fiber is still there and not thrown out. But juicing is fine too.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 19, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> That cauliflower grilled cheese sandwich looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.


I agree! That's the first one I want to try.  I've tried mashed cauliflower, which was supposed to be a good substitute for mashed potatoes.  I know a lot of cauliflower cooked this way, but it didn't cut it for me.


----------

